# Homeowner Kills, Wounds Burglary Suspects



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

POSTED: 10:55 am EDT August 9, 2006
UPDATED: 11:11 am EDT August 9, 2006

DURHAM, N.C. -- A homeowner killed one suspect and wounded another during an apparent break-in early Wednesday, police said.

Residents of 3301 Dearborn Drive told police that two men kicked in their front door at about 1:40 a.m. and entered the house. At least one of the men was carrying a gun, they told police.

A man, a woman and a 15-month-old boy were in the home when the incident occurred, police said.

One of the adults shot and killed one suspect and wounded the second, police said.

The first suspect, who hasn't been identified, was pronounced dead at the scene.

The second suspect fled from the house. A short time later, a 19-year-old man showed up at the Duke University Hospital emergency room for treatment of a gunshot wound to his arm.

The man was treated at the hospital and released, and police said he is being questioned by investigators.

No charges have been filed in the case.

www.wral.com


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bad Juju,last I heard hospitals were REQUIRED BY LAW in most states to notify the police and attempt to detain gunshot victims till police arrive if NOT brought in by the police,doesn't N.C. have a similar law??


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good for Mr homeowner!!!!! He shouldda shot a little straighter on the second shot....


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Bad Juju,last I heard hospitals were REQUIRED BY LAW in most states to notify the police and attempt to detain gunshot victims till police arrive if NOT brought in by the police,doesn't N.C. have a similar law??


As far as I know they do. Someone I used to work with said he'd been shot accidently one time and he was kept there until police arrived.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

glad the badguys were stopped, sad for the homeowner who has to live with what happened.


----------

